# Wasserzeichen in x-beliebige Druckbare Dokumente einfügen



## Bjoern.Kraemer (18 Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine günstige Möglichkeit gefunden, Wasserzeichen in x-beliebige druckbare Dokumente einfügen.


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2003)

aha, und jetzt?


----------



## Bjoern.Kraemer (19 Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ist interessant für Maschinenbauer oder Cad-Zeichner, die auf der Zeichnung den Status angeben müssen.
Wen jemand interesse hat kann er sich bei uns melden.


Björn Krämer

www.smartplanning.de


----------



## B72 (13 Januar 2004)

Was bietest du für eine Möglichkeit?

Kosten ???

Geht doch auch mit PDF... !

B72


----------

